# Old Town Alexandria unit request?



## DaveNV (Apr 19, 2014)

We'll be staying in a 1br Deluxe unit at Wyndham Old Town Alexandria in June.  I understand there are railroad tracks behind the resort, which generates a fair amount of noise. Is there any method to requesting/getting a unit away from the noise?

Any other insider tips to make the most of staying there?

Dave


----------



## Bucky (Apr 19, 2014)

It really isn't that loud. We stay there at least once a year and love doing so. The location far out weighs any noise IMO. You are right across the street from the free King St Trolly and the King St Metro station. So many things to see and do that the noise just doesn't seem to matter as we collapse into the bed at the end of a very full day. One of our hidden gems is the Hard Times Cafe down King St about a block. Great local family gathering spot. Great wings, chili and burgers. We usually spend our days in DC and our nights exploring King St. Since they put the free Trolly in that has become much more enjoyable. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Deb from NC (Apr 19, 2014)

Units that end in 8 thru 11 are on the side of the building closest to the metro.  We actually always request one of these because we can then walk down thru the garage and be right across the street  from the metro!  The noise (minimal) has never bothered us a bit, but if you think it will bother you, stay away from that side of the building
I second the Hard Times recommendation..great place.  We always eat there at least once when we go to OTA. 
OTA is our favorite resort...enjoy!
Deb


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I've never stayed there, and was going by what I'd been told. Like Bucky, I expect to fall into bed exhausted every night. So if the noise isn't that bad, I won't be concerned about it.  Good to know. And thanks for the tip about the Hard Times Cafe. 

As for local restaurants - I like starting the day with a nice restaurant breakfast and good coffee.  Are there any good places in the nearby area like that, or should I plan to cook in the room? 

Being from the Seattle area, I am required by law to prefer drinking good coffee.    Are there any good coffee stands around, like Starbucks and similar? 

Dave


----------



## Deb from NC (Apr 19, 2014)

I know there's at least one Starbucks on King Street...take a left on King and it's a straight shot down the street near the Potomac.  It's a nice walk in good weather ( maybe  a little more than a half mile) or the trolley stops right in front of it!  We like both Bittersweet  Cafe and La Madelaine for breakfast, but there are lots of really good restaurants right on King.  Most days we just eat a quick breakfast in our unit tho, because we're always eager to hop on the metro and get into town!   The Whole Foods near the resort has a really nice selection if you want to get a few meals to eat in...I know sometimes were so tired by the time we get in, we don't even want to walk the 2 or 3 blocks to a restaurant!


----------



## Bucky (Apr 20, 2014)

Ask the front desk people about the best place for breakfast. They turned us on to a local place that was a couple of blocks away and to be honest I can get to it but cannot give good directions to it. I think it's on the same street as Whole Foods which is a short walk.

Since I'm not into coffee that much I am happy to walk across the street and get my coffee from Dunkin Donuts!

Here's a great link for exploring King Street http://www.visitalexandriava.com/things-to-do/tours/king-street-tours/


----------



## Nancy (Apr 20, 2014)

Table Talk is on Duke Street a couple of blocks away and only open for breakfast and lunch.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 20, 2014)

Good to know there is plenty in the area to explore.  Thanks!  I was stationed there in the Navy way back in the 1970s, and its all very different now than what I remember. I even lived on Duke Street for a couple of years, but from what I see on Google maps, the terrible building I lived in isn't there anymore. To quote Alan Cole, "Not that there's anything wrong with that."  

Speaking of the Metro:  What is the best bang for the buck with it?  From what I read on the WMATA website, it seems that buying a SmarTrip card and keeping it loaded via credit card is the best way? We'll be in town ten days, and the Metro will be our primary way of getting around.  I know rates change based on what time of day you're riding, and I'm not too concerned about that. I just don't want to run short on fare bucks when we need them, or leave town with a card full of credits we won't use after that.  Is there a better option?

Thanks for all the help.  This trip will be awesome, and I really want to maximize the experience.  We're making it an American History kind of trip - touring the White House, the Capitol, Library of Congress, the Mint, as many Smithsonian museums as we can visit, all the monuments, a "meet and greet" with our Senator, and whatever else - then an overnight trip down Skyline Drive through Shenandoah National Park to Charlottesville, so we can tour Monticello the next day.  I expect to come home from this vacation exhausted. 

Anyone have any "must see" things we need to try and fit in?  I'm building the itinerary now.

Dave


----------



## Deb from NC (Apr 20, 2014)

We have  Smartcards...we  put $ 25 on it at the beginning of the week and that pretty much gets us through a week...I think I have a dollar or 2 left on mine..
If you're focusing on history I would be sure to go to Fords theatre (great museum there too) but be sure to get tickets online ahead of time.  Entry is timed and it always seems to sell out. I'd go to Mt Vernon as well...
There's so much to do...I'm sure you'll have a great time!   Enjoy!


----------



## Bucky (Apr 21, 2014)

Nancy said:


> Table Talk is on Duke Street a couple of blocks away and only open for breakfast and lunch.



That's the one I was thinking of Nancy. Thanks

Dave, don't forget to throw in a trip to Arlington National Cemetery. It's really easy to spend many hours there. Since I plan on being buried there when the time comes, we always visit while in town.

Another word of advice. Don't over plan! There is going to be a time when you just say ENOUGH! Like I said, we go just about every year and still haven't seen everything and it makes it so much more enjoyable when you are not so utterly exhausted that you don't want to go out and have an enjoyable dinner to end a great day.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 21, 2014)

Just remember, DC was originally a swamp which was filled in. It always seems to have a lot of humidity. Plus, being a few years OLDER than what you were in the 1970s with the totally AC'ationing of everything --- you might not be a comfortable or as able to handle the heat & humidity type weather.

DC is wonderful but you might want to include a daytrip to Annapolis and YOUR Naval Academy. It is a wonderful town with lots of history and traditions. 

Have a great time - early June's weather is so much better than the July and August weather.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 21, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> Good to know there is plenty in the area to explore.  Thanks!  I was stationed there in the Navy way back in the 1970s, and its all very different now than what I remember. I even lived on Duke Street for a couple of years, but from what I see on Google maps, the terrible building I lived in isn't there anymore. To quote Alan Cole, "Not that there's anything wrong with that."
> 
> Speaking of the Metro:  What is the best bang for the buck with it?  From what I read on the WMATA website, it seems that buying a SmarTrip card and keeping it loaded via credit card is the best way? We'll be in town ten days, and the Metro will be our primary way of getting around.  I know rates change based on what time of day you're riding, and I'm not too concerned about that. I just don't want to run short on fare bucks when we need them, or leave town with a card full of credits we won't use after that.  Is there a better option?
> 
> ...



Dave, It's definitely worth it for you to get a Senior Smart Trip Card. For more info see: http://www.wmata.com/fares/smartrip/senior.cfm


Richard


----------



## HatTrick (Apr 21, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> We'll be staying in a 1br Deluxe unit at Wyndham Old Town Alexandria in June.  I understand there are railroad tracks behind the resort, which generates a fair amount of noise. Is there any method to requesting/getting a unit away from the noise?



Request a unit on the east side of the property to avoid railroad noise.

Note that while the Wyndham is adjacent to the Hilton hotel, only the Hilton is visible from King St. So look for this _secret passageway_. Once you drive through, you'll find the Wyndham to the left.


----------



## Nancy (Apr 21, 2014)

*Metro cards*

Go to Wmata.com and click on Fares to see the various type of Smart Trip cards.  Some are available at the various stations and some you have to go to their retail stores.  There is a retail store about a block from the Wyndham, if you decide that is what you need.

Each person needs their own card.  If you purchase one that is refillable, just monitor the amount either using the farecard machine or watching when you exit the metro.  You can continue adding to the farecard as needed.

Hope this help.  If you have any more questions, I'll try to answer.

Nancy


----------



## Delexed (Apr 21, 2014)

Ask for a "courtyard" unit - these face inward as the name implies; we stayed in one over Christmas, and we were not bothered by the train noise.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 21, 2014)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Dave, It's definitely worth it for you to get a Senior Smart Trip Card. For more info see: http://www.wmata.com/fares/smartrip/senior.cfm
> 
> 
> Richard



Thanks, Richard. But apparently I'm not quite Senior enough.  I'm a few years shy of the 65 age requirement. The years are flying by, but not quite fast enough. 

Dave


----------



## patwerner1 (Apr 27, 2014)

We stayed at several different units in Old Town Alexandria when we were relocating to the area - some right near the train tracks.  I did not find it to be a problem.
As a 'city mouse' I actually like the sound of the train, so the fact that I don't think it is very loud may be misleading.  

I second the suggestion of  La Madelaine (breakfast or lunch!)

I am not a coffee drinker, but we did enjoy Misha's coffee - just a few blocks away http://www.mishascoffee.com/

Also - check out the military band performances during your stay.  They are all free - most do not require tickets and are very entertaining.
Army - http://www.usarmyband.com/event-calendar.html
Marines - http://www.marineband.marines.mil/Calendar/2014SeasonBrochure.aspx
Navy - http://www.navyband.navy.mil/Event_Calendar.shtml
Air Force - http://www.usafband.af.mil/events/index.asp

There are several performances throughout the summer on the capital steps if you want to see a quick show.

When you come in the front door - head to the left behind the elevator to the garage.  There are sometimes cookies and coffee for a quick snack.

Enjoy your stay!


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks everyone, for all the great suggestions, and especially the insider secrets about the OTA itself. We're starting to firm up the itinerary, and I was happy to discover Costco car rental rates dropped - to half of what I was quoted previously, for the weekend we'll be driving down to tour Monticello. The savings will buy us a nice dinner or two someplace. Every penny counts!

Dave


----------



## Jan Handlers (Apr 29, 2014)

*Starbucks in Hilton*

There is a Starbucks right in the Hilton.  You go right past it on your way to the Metro.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 29, 2014)

Jan Handlers said:


> There is a Starbucks right in the Hilton.  You go right past it on your way to the Metro.



Now THAT'S useful news!  Thanks!

Dave


----------



## Denise L (May 13, 2014)

Great thread !

We are looking forward to staying at OTA for the first time, too.  I was told by the front desk that they have us in a "street view, upper level" unit.  He said my other choice is "courtyard" near the cul de sac.

If you guys had a choice, would you always choose the cul de sac, or is the street view nice?  

He says that there is a Whole Foods within a 5-minute walk.  I probably need to do a lot more research on shopping and restaurants...leaving in about a month.  My daughter has diet restrictions so I will have to cook a bit and then find restaurants that don't look at me like I'm crazy.


----------



## Denise L (May 13, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> Thanks everyone, for all the great suggestions, and especially the insider secrets about the OTA itself. We're starting to firm up the itinerary, and I was happy to discover Costco car rental rates dropped - to half of what I was quoted previously, for the weekend we'll be driving down to tour Monticello. The savings will buy us a nice dinner or two someplace. Every penny counts!
> 
> Dave



My Costco car rental prices have doubled for June!  I booked at $477/10 days and now it is over $900 for the same full-size car!

Dave, did you get your White House tour tickets?  I am still waiting.  Did you get the other tours that you requested?


----------



## Denise L (May 13, 2014)

Nancy said:


> Go to Wmata.com and click on Fares to see the various type of Smart Trip cards.  Some are available at the various stations and some you have to go to their retail stores.  There is a retail store about a block from the Wyndham, if you decide that is what you need.
> 
> Each person needs their own card.  If you purchase one that is refillable, just monitor the amount either using the farecard machine or watching when you exit the metro.  You can continue adding to the farecard as needed.
> 
> ...



I went online and it looks like the cards are $2 and then you can load them with as little as $8.00 online and they will send them in the mail to us, if we want them to.  We are a family of four so we will need 4 cards.  If we will be going to the museums, monument, Capitol, White House, etc., will we need $25 on each card?  We are renting a car to drive to Williamsburg for 4 days, but I don't plan to use the car in D.C. except to get from Dulles to OTA, and from OTA to Williamsburg and back to Dulles.

I really have no idea what I am doing !  Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Luanne (May 13, 2014)

I'm a bit late to this post, but here goes. 

We stayed here quite a few years back, rented from another TUGGER I think.  I don't remember if we were able to request where we wanted our room, but we got it on the "noisy" side. We were offered ear plugs. :zzz:

One of our favorite meals was at Five Guys.  It was the first time we'd ever been to one, and I think this might be the original store.  It was about a 10 minute walk, or less.


----------



## HatTrick (May 13, 2014)

Luanne said:


> One of our favorite meals was at Five Guys.  It was the first time we'd ever been to one, and I think this might be the original store.  It was about a 10 minute walk, or less.



Was it this one (now closed)?

http://www.fiveguys.com/contact-us/skyline.aspx


----------



## Luanne (May 13, 2014)

HatTrick said:


> Was it this one (now closed)?
> 
> http://www.fiveguys.com/contact-us/skyline.aspx



Yep, that looks like the one.

We've been to a couple of other Five Guys since then, but none of them seemed to match our original experience.


----------



## Nancy (May 14, 2014)

*Metro cards*

Each person needs a card.  I'm not sure there is any reason to purchase them in advance.  Each metro station now sells them plus there is a Metro store about a block from the Wyndham.  You should always keep enough money on them to get to your destination, but you can add when exiting metro if they don't have enough money on them.  You can add to cards before boarding metro at each station.  I'd start with approximately enough money for a couple of round trips, then add as needed.  There are different fares, rush hour and non-rush hour, so sometimes it is hard to figure how much money you actually need.

Hope this helps some.

Nancy


----------



## Karen G (May 14, 2014)

Deb from NC said:


> I'd go to Mt Vernon as well...



Yes, do plan to go to Mt. Vernon.  As I recall we took a city bus to get there.  We may have taken the Metro to get to the bus, but I can't remember for sure. For our return we happened to notice a boat or ferry that was leaving from the grounds of Mt. Vernon. We took it right to the Alexandria waterfront and it was great. It has been several years ago and I can't remember the details, but it's something to check out.


----------



## DaveNV (May 14, 2014)

Denise L said:


> Dave, did you get your White House tour tickets?  I am still waiting.  Did you get the other tours that you requested?




Denise, we haven't yet received our WH tour tickets.  They tell me they're not released until two weeks before the tour date.  Our earliest possible tour date is still three weeks away.  We have been scheduled to tour the US Capitol, the Library of Congress, and the Bureau of Engraving and Printing so far. The only other tours we requested are the White House and the Supreme Court. I expect those will come through within the next week or two.  We're also invited to a Meet & Greet "Constituent Coffee" with one of our Senators.  That'll be fun.

I did buy SmartTrip cards in advance, preloaded with enough money for several days' worth of trips. We'll be there ten days, and will watch the totals and add more money if needed.  Someone commented about no need to buy ahead of time.  I think they need to be advance purchased so you have time to set up an account, so you can reload the card from your computer. Either way, I don't want to run into any snags with subway fares.

We're being cautioned not to overplan things.  I completely agree, and I'm not looking to pack the itinerary any further. These tours are the only things we're firmly committing to (plus a weekend trip down to Charlottesville to tour Monticello.  Skyline Drive through Shenandoah National Park is a great side trip.) Some things will not be missed - I'm waiting to buy Ford's Theater tickets until I know the times of these other tours. I don't want to cross myself up and schedule two things at the same time.  

The rest of our DC time will be taken as it happens.  I've made a list of the Smithsonian Museums and their locations, and a few other things we plan to visit (like Arlington Cemetery, and the monuments on the Arlington side of the Potomac.) We want to do a few paid things, that are on the "if we have time" list - the Newseum and National Geographic Museum, for example.  We know there will be no shortage of things to do.  

Unfortunately, something we wanted to do may not be available - now that the Washington Monument has reopened, all the advance reservation tickets are gone until dates well after our trip.  So unless I can get same-day tickets one day, we may not be able to go up into the monument.  But that's okay.  I already know this won't be the last trip to DC - there is just too much to see and do. 

We're very excited about this trip. Can you tell?  

Dave


----------



## Carol C (May 15, 2014)

Since you're into history, take a copy of Dan Brown's "The Lost Symbol" with you to read while in DC...and visit The George Washington Masonic National Memorial in Alexandria (walking distance from your condo...but all uphill and lots of steps so it's for the hearty explorer.) I'll be there soon myself...just love the resort and DC too!


----------



## DaveNV (May 15, 2014)

Carol C said:


> Since you're into history, take a copy of Dan Brown's "The Lost Symbol" with you to read while in DC...and visit The George Washington Masonic National Memorial in Alexandria (walking distance from your condo...but all uphill and lots of steps so it's for the hearty explorer.) I'll be there soon myself...just love the resort and DC too!



Thanks, Carol. I'll check that out.

Dave


----------



## Denise L (May 15, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> Denise, we haven't yet received our WH tour tickets.  They tell me they're not released until two weeks before the tour date.  Our earliest possible tour date is still three weeks away.  We have been scheduled to tour the US Capitol, the Library of Congress, and the Bureau of Engraving and Printing so far. The only other tours we requested are the White House and the Supreme Court. I expect those will come through within the next week or two.  We're also invited to a Meet & Greet "Constituent Coffee" with one of our Senators.  That'll be fun.
> 
> I did buy SmartTrip cards in advance, preloaded with enough money for several days' worth of trips. We'll be there ten days, and will watch the totals and add more money if needed.  Someone commented about no need to buy ahead of time.  I think they need to be advance purchased so you have time to set up an account, so you can reload the card from your computer. Either way, I don't want to run into any snags with subway fares.
> 
> ...



Hi Dave!

I can definitely tell that you are super excited!  We booked ours in August and the only thing I did was book air, reserve a car, and at 6 months out, I requested the White House and other tours.  On April 16, I went online and go tickets to the Washington Monument.  I was surprised that all the times and dates were open because I had read a lot of press about how the tickets were going on sale that day so I thought they would immediately sell out.  But I had choices for every time slot on every day.  Now it will be interesting to see if we are free at that time on that day or whether we are totally immersed in a museum or elsewhere!

Are you flying into Dulles or National?  I've rented a car but won't really need it for 6 days.  Then we are driving to Williamsburg.  No idea what I am supposed to do there, but I heard it was fun.

I hope to learn more from your thread before you go !


----------



## Denise L (May 15, 2014)

Nancy said:


> Each person needs a card.  I'm not sure there is any reason to purchase them in advance.  Each metro station now sells them plus there is a Metro store about a block from the Wyndham.  You should always keep enough money on them to get to your destination, but you can add when exiting metro if they don't have enough money on them.  You can add to cards before boarding metro at each station.  I'd start with approximately enough money for a couple of round trips, then add as needed.  There are different fares, rush hour and non-rush hour, so sometimes it is hard to figure how much money you actually need.
> 
> Hope this helps some.
> 
> Nancy



Thanks, Nancy.  I think we will just get them at the store when we get settled into OTA.  I am about a month out and don't want the USPS to lose the prepaid cards if I order them now, anyway.  Thanks again!


----------



## DaveNV (May 15, 2014)

Denise L said:


> Are you flying into Dulles or National?  I've rented a car but won't really need it for 6 days.  Then we are driving to Williamsburg.  No idea what I am supposed to do there, but I heard it was fun.
> 
> I hope to learn more from your thread before you go !



We're flying into National. I wanted to be as close to the OTA as possible. And Alaska flies nonstop from Seattle to National.  Since we used air miles for the tickets, I can't argue with that. 

We're only renting a car for the weekend we're driving down to Charlottesville. The rest of the time it'll be Metro and cabs.

Williamsburg is a beautiful town, with plenty of Colonial stuff to see. I haven't been there in a long time, but it was nice seeing the static displays of colonial life activities, the architecture, and the demonstrations of the armies and such.  You'll enjoy it, and when you compare it to DC, it'll be say to see how they relate to each other. Not far from Williamsbirg are the colonial battlefields at Jamestown and Yorktown.  Worth visiting, too.

Dave


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 15, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> Denise, we haven't yet received our WH tour tickets.  They tell me they're not released until two weeks before the tour date.  Our earliest possible tour date is still three weeks away.  We have been scheduled to tour the US Capitol, the Library of Congress, and the Bureau of Engraving and Printing so far. The only other tours we requested are the White House and the Supreme Court. I expect those will come through within the next week or two.  We're also invited to a Meet & Greet "Constituent Coffee" with one of our Senators.  That'll be fun.
> 
> I did buy SmartTrip cards in advance, preloaded with enough money for several days' worth of trips. We'll be there ten days, and will watch the totals and add more money if needed.  Someone commented about no need to buy ahead of time.  I think they need to be advance purchased so you have time to set up an account, so you can reload the card from your computer. Either way, I don't want to run into any snags with subway fares.
> 
> ...



Hi Dave,

If you decide to go to Mount Vernon - it is possible to do so by Metro from King Street Station - take the Yellow Line to Huntington Station and from there take the Fairfax Connector Bus to Mount Vernon - lets you off at the front gate and your Metro Smarttrip Card is good on the bus. 

Re your Smarttrip Cards - the fare is not deducted from the card until you
exit the system. When you enter Metro at whatever station, the card just unlocks the turnstile for you with no fare being deducted at that point.  When you use the card to go through the exit turnstile, look at the small box display on the top of the turnstile which will display the fare amount being deducted and the remaining balance on your card.

If you don't see the remaining balance, don't fret - there will be a bank of Fare Machines lining the wall near entrances and exits of most, if not all, Metro Stations. You can use the machines to check the balance on your card - follow the directions on the machines - takes less than a minute. You can also add to your card balance from the machines, if you feel the balance is too low.  No need about using a computer to add to your card balance.

Also, check out the Maps of the Metro system and familiarize yourself with the name of the last stop at the end of the line in either direction (e.g. Red Line is Glenmont and Shady Grove).  You can use this info to orient yourself when you are at the Metro Stations where there will be monolith posts with the end-of-the-line names on the posts. This can help you determine that you are traveling in the proper direction.  Also, as the Metro train comes into the station, the color of the line (e.g. Red) will be on display toward the top of the leading train car with the name of the end-of-the-line station (in my example, either Glenmont or Shady Grove superimposed over the Line Color).
Once you get the hang of it, you'll be an old pro.

Have a great trip.


Richard


----------



## DaveNV (May 15, 2014)

Thanks, Richard.  That metro info is great to know! 

I don't know if we'll make it to Mount Vernon, but it's for sure on the "maybe" list.

Dave




MULTIZ321 said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> If you decide to go to Mount Vernon - it is possible to do so by Metro from King Street Station - take the Yellow Line to Huntington Station and from there take the Fairfax Connector Bus to Mount Vernon - lets you off at the front gate and your Metro Smarttrip Card is good on the bus.
> 
> ...


----------



## DaveNV (May 15, 2014)

I don't know if anyone ever answered my initial question:  Is there a method to use to get the type of unit I want?  If I want a Courtyard unit, should I call ahead, or just wait till check-in?  

Also, I'm staying as a guest of an owner, not as an exchanger - does that make any difference?


----------



## Karen G (May 15, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> I don't know if we'll make it to Mount Vernon, but it's for sure on the "maybe" list.
> 
> Dave


I hope you get to go to Mt. Vernon. It was one of the highlights of our visit when we stayed at Old Town Alexandria.


----------



## Deb from NC (May 16, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> I don't know if anyone ever answered my initial question:  Is there a method to use to get the type of unit I want?  If I want a Courtyard unit, should I call ahead, or just wait till check-in?
> 
> Also, I'm staying as a guest of an owner, not as an exchanger - does that make any difference?



What I've been told is to call the resort front desk about 2 weeks before your arrival date and they will try to help you out....


----------



## DaveNV (May 16, 2014)

Deb from NC said:


> What I've been told is to call the resort front desk about 2 weeks before your arrival date and they will try to help you out....




Thanks, Deb. I'll try that.

And for those who are keeping score:  I got notice today that our tour of the White House and the Supreme Court have been scheduled.  My tour itinerary is now complete, and I can fill in with the paid ticket things we want to see (Ford's Theater being one of them.)

Getting more excited every day. 

Dave


----------



## Denise L (May 17, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> Thanks, Deb. I'll try that.
> 
> And for those who are keeping score:  I got notice today that our tour of the White House and the Supreme Court have been scheduled.  My tour itinerary is now complete, and I can fill in with the paid ticket things we want to see (Ford's Theater being one of them.)
> 
> ...



Great, great news :whoopie:!  I am hoping I can get the White House tickets, too.  Fantastic that your trip itinerary is done!  I will learn from your trip planning and follow in your footsteps, ha ha .


----------



## Big Matt (May 18, 2014)

Go to Mount Vernon.  One of the best things to do while visiting DC.  You could easily stay a month in DC and not do everything.  Counting the embassies, ALL of the Smithsonian, and every other museum takes weeks non-stop.


----------



## DaveNV (May 18, 2014)

Big Matt said:


> Go to Mount Vernon.  One of the best things to do while visiting DC.  You could easily stay a month in DC and not do everything.  Counting the embassies, ALL of the Smithsonian, and every other museum takes weeks non-stop.




We've added Mount Vernon to the schedule.  I was initially concerned about travel times and such, and trying to do too much mixed in with all the other things we've set up.  We don't want to have to hurry to see anything.  After readjusting things a bit, we now have made time to do it without being rushed. Looking forward to it.

Is there any reason to buy advance tickets?  The website talks about tour times, but to arrive early to allow time to see other things before touring the mansion. Is it better to arrive, see things, and buy tour tickets then? Or buy them ahead, and plan to arrive ahead of time?  How much time would be needed to do that without rushing? Can we show up, tour the mansion, and then see the other stuff?

Dave


----------



## Big Matt (May 18, 2014)

You won't have a bunch of school groups at Mount Vernon in June, so I'd wait and buy tickets the day you want to go depending on the weather.  A lot of it is outdoors so I'd skip a rainy day and do something else that day.  Same with the zoo if you are planning on doing that.  The zoo is worth an afternoon.  It's a few blocks from the Woodley Park metro stop on the red line.


----------



## DaveNV (May 18, 2014)

Big Matt said:


> You won't have a bunch of school groups at Mount Vernon in June, so I'd wait and buy tickets the day you want to go depending on the weather.  A lot of it is outdoors so I'd skip a rainy day and do something else that day.  Same with the zoo if you are planning on doing that.  The zoo is worth an afternoon.  It's a few blocks from the Woodley Park metro stop on the red line.




Thanks, Matt.  I'm hoping the weather is good while we're there. A lot of things we plan to do will be outdoors.  We aren't planning to go to the Zoo.  I know it's a nice one, and I've been there before (years ago, when I was stationed in DC with the Navy), but there are so many other things we want to see, we've decided to pass on going to the Zoo this time around.

Dave


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 18, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> Thanks, Matt.  I'm hoping the weather is good while we're there. A lot of things we plan to do will be outdoors.  We aren't planning to go to the Zoo.  I know it's a nice one, and I've been there before (years ago, when I was stationed in DC with the Navy), but there are so many other things we want to see, we've decided to pass on going to the Zoo this time around.
> 
> Dave



Dave,

Be sure to read my post today, if you haven't already done so, on George Washington and his whiskey distillery operation at Mount Vernon.

Sounds like you have a great trip planned. 

Richard


----------



## DaveNV (May 18, 2014)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Dave,
> 
> Be sure to read my post today, if you haven't already done so, on George Washington and his whiskey distillery operation at Mount Vernon.
> 
> ...





I just saw it.  Thanks! We'll check it out if we can.

Dave


----------

